# CI Seitz hab door strut replacement



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a CI Cipro with a Seitz hab door. This has a grey hydraulic damper fitted at the top connecting the door to the van body. 

I am on my second unit which has now failed with oil leaking into the door. 

Has anyone else here had the same failure and if so have you sourced an alternative replacement ? They seem to be an off the shelf part but I cant find any part numbers. 

Thanks

John


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Struts Direct - strutsdirect.co.uk - Part Number - SD02 - 200


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

why do some of those leisure doors have those door struts.they are never strong enough to stop it slamming closed in the wind.

cabby


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the part number will try to order tonight.

John


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

They come in black not silver though but they are adjustable with the supplied allen key. You just let out the unwanted gas until the desired effect is achieved. I have no worries now about letting the door go and letting it open itself. :wink:


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

*Update*

Steven -

Thanks for the details, ordered the part and fitted it, quick adjustment and it works a treat. Good value at under half the price of the Seitz unit. It looks to be better made too.

Struts Direct were very helpful can recommend them.

John


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually it's Jonathan! Steven with anything technical - forget it!!!!!
:lol: 
Glad I could be of assistance...

J


----------

